# Top Secret - Hot New Wheels



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oak hoops with aluminum inserts........Could this be the answer.....?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 12, 2012)

lol looks like your repeating history. wood, wood clad, next? but btw they look awesome! So do you make those in 26 inch ballooner?


----------



## s1b (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## tailhole (Oct 12, 2012)

I just ordered some of those in hickory, with the metal inserts. Gonna use them on a teens Iver. They will be my first experience in lacing up hubs. Reading up on it now.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2012)

So do we call these "clad-wood?"

I can't wait to try the tires on these tomorrow, they look great
and are somewhat affordable too. 

My project moves forward......


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2012)

Btw, the finger joints are awesome....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2012)

Count me in buddy.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 13, 2012)

What size are these, and where do you get them?


----------



## chitown (Oct 13, 2012)

*Wow!!! Nice!!! Rims!!!*



Larmo63 said:


> So do we call these "clad-wood?"...




I would say "metal-ribbed" or "ribbed-wood" sounds appropriate since "clad" connotates a covered or a sheathed outer layer.


Beautiful wheels you've got there. Are one of those to be laced to that equally beautiful, freshly plated New Departure model A that I spotted on your "crazy person lives here" threads work bench shots?

Looking forward to some shots of this "Top Secret" project as it progress'.

Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW is all I can say, those are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 13, 2012)

I intend to build two sets of wheels for an old Racycle I've been fooling with.

The oak "rider" wheels will have the Model A and the display wheels will have
an armless Musselman. (stay tuned)

These wheels are from Noah Stutzman in Ohio. I'm praying that the Amsterdam
tires fit them correctly and the metal doesn't show. If the fitment is good, it all
goes to paint and striping.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 13, 2012)

We don't know what tires fit on them yet?  Has Noah not put tires on them?  What is supposed to fit?


----------



## jpromo (Oct 13, 2012)

Man, those are gorgeous. I may be interested in a pair for a 20s Schwinn project. 700c I'd imagine?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 13, 2012)

Good news from your cub reporter on the scene.....After many attempts to "fit"

the Amsterdam 700 x 40c tires to these rims, they fit. They are a bit fussy, but

I went as far as to stain the oak. So far, so good.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fitment wasn't perfect at first, it took quite a few tries to "seat" the bead

evenly around the whole wheel. These are wood wheels, so you want to be

careful NOT filling too much at first. I didn't initially hear that reassuring "thunk" 

that tires make when they seat properly when you go to air them up.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 13, 2012)

VERY COOL Lawrence!  Great looking wheels!  Let us know how they ride!!


----------



## pelletman (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet!  How much does Noah get for them?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW!! Those things are gorgeous! The Stain looks great! What is the "intended" use for these rims? Was it for a new road bike?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 16, 2012)

They are intended for my Racycle for it to be a rider.

He is getting $125 a rim + shipping.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 16, 2012)

125 a piece is really not bad - I really want a set, badly, paypal at the ready...

I might even go crazy and get 2 sets, then my racycle, iver and lovell are rollin. I have a set of P35's on my new england that are already pretty dialed, but this is EXACTLY what ive been after.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 16, 2012)

Noah doesn't deal in paypal as far as I know. He takes postal money orders
and checks. 

I'll catch up wit' ya Danny.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 17, 2012)

*What Spokes?*

What length spokes are appropriate when using a 700C hoop and period hubs?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 17, 2012)

You gotta do the calculations but I am finding 290 to 294 in most of mine.  3X  with P35 Velocitys


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm going to try vintage Torrington nickel plated, double butted,

long nippled spokes. I know they work, but I have NO idea how 

long they are. 

(don't confuse me with facts)


----------



## pelletman (Oct 18, 2012)

Charlie Harper posted the following on the Wheelmen website.  He is Iowa captain and owns a bike shop and has done a bunch of wheels with Velocity rims

Having built several "Cheater Wheel" sets with Velocity Blunt 700 rims, Most of them 32 hole front 3 cross 294 spokes. 36 hole front 3 cross 292 spokes. New Departure Model D 288 spoke. 36 hole fixed rear hub 292 spoke. New Departure Model A used 286 spoke. All wheels built 3 cross. Velocity Blunt ERD 599. Blunt P35 ERD 598.
Charlie Harper


----------



## bud poe (Oct 18, 2012)

*We got a bunch of custom hoops made from Noah, he was great to deal with and the work is fantastic!  I'll post pics once I get them laced up...Hugheseum who's on here a little has a pair on his 1890's "scorcher"...we didn't go with the metal inserts though...
Beautiful wheels Lawrence!*


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 18, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Charlie Harper posted the following on the Wheelmen website.  He is Iowa captain and owns a bike shop and has done a bunch of wheels with Velocity rims
> 
> Having built several "Cheater Wheel" sets with Velocity Blunt 700 rims, Most of them 32 hole front 3 cross 294 spokes. 36 hole front 3 cross 292 spokes. New Departure Model D 288 spoke. 36 hole fixed rear hub 292 spoke. New Departure Model A used 286 spoke. All wheels built 3 cross. Velocity Blunt ERD 599. Blunt P35 ERD 598.
> Charlie Harper




Very helpful, thanks pelletman


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 20, 2012)

*He beat me to it.*

Damn, I had a set of skinny 700c 36h rims I was planning to do the same thing with,  but he beat me to it, and I'm pretty sure he's doing it for a good bit less than I could have done it for.  Just a decent set of sun m13 rims is about $80.  I guess I can still make my own but its not as much fun knowing its already been done.  Does the rim have two finger joints or just one?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

the rim inside the rim is totally not needed................we have several bikes set up with 32,40,and 36 hole pure wood rims,just like the originals of the era,not sure why one would want to complicate it with a hidden rim............then all you have is a phoney "wood" rim.................all but one hoop i have has 1 fingerjoint.........i do have a 32 hole with 2 finger joints,i ride the crap out of them,wood is incredible to ride

    the guy at the bike shop i had all my wheels laced up thought they were stupid and "never gonna work"..................of course by the last set he was asking where he could get a set


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not disagreeing here, but I have a set of wood clinchers with the metal insert from the era.  I like the idea They look pretty good.  Never ridden them


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a set of Ghisallos on my Mead Ranger that ride wonderfully. When Noah called to

tell me about the aluminum inserts, I agreed to try them. They are not what I originally

expected to buy/get for this build. ...........We'll see.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

Will he make wood clinchers without the inserts?  I know he has made some to fit greentyre


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

ah,i should have guessed that someone even in the "era" did put rims in rims......................seems as though anything you can dream up has been done only hundred or so years ago......i was told that wood reacts better than most any other element,steel,alloy,carbon fiber etc  because it has a rebound? that the other elements do not have

    we have a few more bikes to build and are seriously thinking of having more made...............i was riding my scorcher at a swap and folks were fairly blown away,one collector commented that the Ghisallos he bought had a very incorrect finish which was hard to strip and that our profile looked more correct than those rims


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

Well he initially copied the 1890's wood rims, so they would have the correct profile.  The stuff I have seen of his is very nice.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

ours were not the same as any of the previous hoops made,we provided our own templates


----------



## wasp3245 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Wood rims are not just for safeties anymore!*















Noah Stutzman is a real gentlemen and a wonderful craftsman. He was very kind to take on one of "those" type jobs for me.  Problem where does one find a wood rim for a 56" bike? Just call Noah.  Working with an original rear rim to copy for the inner profile and a "Greentyre" ( from England ) for the outer profile Noah was able to make cutters for both .  The rims are great!  I'm very very happy and grateful for Noah's work to help complete the bike. Unknown how many odd sized wood wheels bikes are out there but if one needs wood rims Noah is your man. 
  Greentyres :  airless tires that Joff Sommerfield rode around the world with on his ordinary... so yes they do work.  The Greentyres have a imbedded cord on the bottom side so one can cut the tire and sew and glue  another  to custom make any size tire your bike needs.   The Greentyres are the only reasonable weight and ride able tire I know of for those odd sized wheels . Yes there is a little old lady in France who will sew you up a set of new pneumatics  but who has 6-7 + years to wait?   Now if you know of some company that will make custom pneumatics single tube tires within a lifetime  I'm all ears.   Do not be fooled by America tire also an airless tire with imbedded cording they are like riding on over ripe bananas.
Happy pedaling 
Cheers Carey


----------



## pelletman (Oct 23, 2012)

A little piece of me dies every time you post pictures of that bike.


----------

